# Eclipse JAD File erzeugen -- Problem



## Frank the B. (30. Okt 2009)

Hey also ich programmier jetzt schon ziemlich lange Anwendungen für mobile Geräte mit dem Sony SDK und Eclipse für J2ME. Hab immer mit vista gearbeitet und bin jetzt auf windows 7 x64 umgestiegen.
Hab dann wieder meine Projekte aus dem SVN geladen und wollte halt normal weitermachen aber nu gibts n Problem: immer wenn ich das Projekt als jar und jad erstellen will (rechtsklick auf projekt --> J2ME --> Create Package) erzeugt er mir eine leere jad datei wo nur die größe drinsteht... hab jetzt viel zeit investiert den fehler zu finden aber ich find ihn nicht... 
kann mir da jemand helfen?

MfG


----------



## The_S (30. Okt 2009)

Passiert das auch bei einem neuen Projekt, oder nur bei Projekten aus dem SVN?


----------



## Frank the B. (30. Okt 2009)

das passiert auch bei neuen projekten ohne svn. also muss es irgendwie an eclipse liegen...


----------



## The_S (30. Okt 2009)

Haste dir mal ne aktuelle Version von Eclipse + J2ME Plugin/Pulsar Version gezogen?


----------



## Frank the B. (30. Okt 2009)

jo hab ich alles ganz neu  und geht leider nicht

edit: hab auch eclipse schon mal komplett entfernt und alle plugins neu raufgehauen und geht aber auch nicht.


----------



## The_S (30. Okt 2009)

Was steht dem im "Vorgabe-JAD"?


----------



## Frank the B. (30. Okt 2009)

also in der richtigen Jad sollte stehen (und das muss ich jetzt halt jedes mal neu reinschreiben):
"
MIDlet-Version: 0.9
MIDlet-Vendor:EGAL
MIDlet-Jar-URL: EGAL.jar
MicroEdition-Configuration: CLDC-1.0
MicroEdition-Profile: MIDP-2.0
MIDlet-1:EGALMIDLET,,PfadzuEgal.EgalMIDlet
MIDlet-Jar-Size: 1052985
MIDlet-Name: EgalMIDlet
"
und drinnen steht immer nur:
"
MIDlet-Jar-Size: 1052985
"


----------



## The_S (30. Okt 2009)

Das wollte ich ja auch nicht wissen. Im Projekt sollte eine JAD liegen bei der du alle Konfigurationen einstellen kannst. Diese wird als Vorlage für die restlichen JADs genommen. Was steht da drin?


----------



## Frank the B. (30. Okt 2009)

ja sorry,
wenn ich ein projekt vom svn hole, dann ist die immer leer und midp und cldc auf 1.0 gesetzt.
und wenn ich ein neues projekt anlege, dann steht da überall midlet-vendor drin, also default eben normal. aber sobald ich halt create package mach, dann wird wohl diese default jad wieder geladen....


----------



## The_S (30. Okt 2009)

Auch wenn dein Satz nur sehr schwer zu lesen ist, würde ich mal kontrollieren, ob den diese "Vorgabe-JAD" korrekt gespeichert und verarbeitet wird. Wie legst du denn ein Projekt an?

Naja, ich mach jetzt erst einmal Feierabend. Bis Montag evtl.  !


----------



## Frank the B. (2. Nov 2009)

hey also ich hab jetzt jedenfalls eclipse neu raufgespielt und die svn projekte alle neu angelegt und pulsar nutz ich jetz auch. und dann ging s auf einmal und auch irgendwie besser... keine ahnung worans lag aber vielen dank für deine hilfe the_s 
Bis dann


----------

